# Major Dealer's Lack of Customer Service & Incompetence



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

My Rapido 7090f+ is a superb designed vehicle for the intended purpose. Travelling in comfort for 2 !
But with dealer letdown and no real sense of urgency in resolving issues
After only few months use, found a design defect regarding the overcab roof skylight. Superb idea but fraught with problem regarding strong cross winds causing it to partially open with an accompanying loud BANG. After 4 visits to Canterbury sales outlet, (round trip of 140 miles each time ) unresolved. Then that depot ceased trading. 
At same time as dealership was sold in managament buyout !
Subsequent trips of 300 mile round trips elicited the news that there was a modification which they would attend to. Fixed at last !
Then the same skylight fly screen decided to sag badly under influence of sunlight ! Result, 6 months of calls, visits and wrong parts ordered, ineffective ordering system supported by incomptetent service staff, and wasted diesel plus my time (valuable) eventually fixed after raised voice on Rapido Sales promotion day, in showroom.
Now suffering from warranty paint issues of lockers paint blistering, but one month out of 2 year warranty period. Result, "sorry, but bring to us for a view and submission of goodwill claim ".
I do not think so..
Also have report of gas fridge ignition failure on service checks.
But they could not fix it as they have no approved gas fitters !
Had to call on Dometic waranty service man.
And, Wokingham, although helpful cannot undertake warranty work on my van, as it was my suppliers problem to resolve with Rapido, having taken the commision on the sale for warranty work potentials.
So, although happy with my Rapido, left with a very bad impression of THAT dealer ( as so many seem to be ) and that is something for all to know about as a genuine warn ing to excercise due care in the selection of who YOU deal with.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Would you name them? Or do we have to do the working out ourselves? :roll:


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

bognormike said:


> Would you name them? Or do we have to do the working out ourselves? :roll:


I'll give you a clue, Mike - based near the A1 at Newark? Run by a guy called Tom?

David :lol:

ps is there a prize for guessing correctly?

pps oh there is, first prize, a free service at afore alluded to dealer. Second prize, 2 free services :lol:

ppps well I thought it was funny


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Pete - I forgot to say sorry about your problems :roll: . And it has been commented on here several times before that a company can promise all sorts of things and say that they will stand by warranties, but when it comes to the crunch.......


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Suckered*

Yes Mike, I am not as green as that ! Been reading these forums for around 5/6 years now, and Brownhills got most slagging off going, but when balanced against other, less prominent companies, the ratio did not seem to dissproportionate. 
Am bound to say, they did have a good salesman at Canterbury ! Did good for me deal on trade in and purchase of the then untried Rapido 7090f+, seen at the show and decided it was right for us 2.
It was only when little defects raised their ugly head that I found out that the back up was a joke. At my expense !
Getting the run around, incessantly, becomes tedious. 
Staff who make promises, which fail to materialise, is frustrating enough. When "higher levels " of management promise to rectify, then dont, does not inspire satisfaction.
Front office girls who don't know their onions from the shallots are only superfluous. Must be a terrible occupation !
My initial comments were supportive, until I had need to fix faults, then became totally bereft of goodwill towards them and can only say, I ought to have expected it from the contributions on the forums.
My experience ought to be a warning to those left well informed.
Tom wants to give me a £3000 discount on price of new Rapido if ordered now !!!


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Success*

I think I have cracked the stalemate experienced with my defects.
Went to the factory in Meyenne.
Met a very nice man with impeccable understanding of everyday English.
Looked at the door defects and also found a dent in offside wall, at the fridge air intake, which he took exception to.
Result. 
My van is being recalled for outstanding warranty issues that the dealer had been notified of but taken no action on !
It is going back to the production line for remedial works.
Main point converyed is, a 2 year warraty does not finish in 24 months of time of sale.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Glad you got it sorted and when you need the next habitation service, head west on the M4, Junction 10 to Wokingham and Martin will show you what service is all about plus loads of product knowledge.

Caravannes Rapido, Wokingham

Peter


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes Peter as long as you've bought it from them, otherwise bye bye.

tony


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

I don't think Martin turns away chargeable service work, fair enough that he does not sort out other *dealers failings* due to the fact that Rapido may not re-imburse him and he has his own customers to support.

Plus the warranty parts are not free of charge until the faulty ones are returned to Rapido.

Peter


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Roof light*

Hi

Is the opening roof light the same as the one on my Swift low line?

I have two catches, one at each side that are in the locked position when on the move. I did once set off with the catches unlocked and had the symptoms you described.

Russell


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Answers !*

Been to Wokingham, where I found out about Rapido contact in Mayenne. And sure enough, warranty items not able to be done by them, but happy to do any work wanted, at the price they charge, as my van outside of warranty period according to dealers in UK.
Next habitation could be at the place of my choice, next April.
The rooflight is not quite the same as in the Swift, Rapido appears to be much larger. However, the securing principle seems the same.
2 pliable plastic "L" shaped catches, which flex under influence of wind pressure. Hence the releasing of the light.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Very Nice Man*

Guy at Mayenne had already looked on my list of defects and had prepared for my arrival. 
The warranty does not expire on the day after 2 yr period ! 
And the faults found would be attended to , plus other items seen at the factory that had missed the attention of both the dealer and myself. 
Result.
Waiting a call for the van to get back on production line for all faults to be rectified, at no cost to myself.
Thanks to good sense at Rapido's.


----------

